
Earthquakes and storms leave climber stranded on Canada's highest peak - fmihaila
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/may/03/climber-natalia-martinez-stranded-canadas-highest-peak-earthquakes
======
woliveirajr
Interesting how it's not feasible to rescue her right now but it's possible to
be in contact using a sat phone. Wonder how she is doing on her provisions:
water is abundant around her but as ice, so she needs heat to recover it...
but food? Did she had provisions for those many days ?

